# 10 Year Old TT............



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Guy's not posted many pic's of my Car so thought after fitting the newish exhaust and giving it a good clean id post up some pics !!!
Hope you like !! Many Mods to come !










































Quite standard compared to most of your Cars but it will get their soon !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking well for a 10 year old TT you shoulh have seen my qS when I got it it was only 34 months old and had 6k on the clock but under the bonnet


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I don't want to state the obvious, but do you realise you have different wheels on the back (look like A3 alloys to me) than the front?


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep !!!

Hence why i need new wheels !!

i have a full set of both but one of my TT alloys is cracked when it snowed a few months ago i hit a curb 

just need to find some i like and that are reasonable price !


----------

